# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > M3D Forum >  Love/Hate Relationship with M3D

## Duck

This is sort of a warning to anyone who thinks of getting one of these printers.

When it works, it works really, really well.  And I can't believe how good the quality is of the prints that come out of it, considering how shitty the overall "toy-like" construction of this printer is.  There is zero rigidity in anything - you look at the extruder the wrong way and it flops all over the place.  There is slop fits everywhere and it's only by gravity that the nozzle ends up sitting in the same spot.  But somehow, it really does produce beautiful prints when it works.

THAT BEING SAID.

The communication from the M3D team is the worst I've ever encountered with any company, ever.  They issue new updates to the software about every 2 weeks, and it's like a shitty zoo - they just throw some food into the pile of animals and walk away and let them fight over it to try and figure it out for themselves.  There's zero listening to our comments, and there's zero feedback from them on what's going on on what they're doing.  We're left to guess what any of the buttons or strangely named things they've put into their software.  It's deplorable.  Then they have the nerve to post on Facebook and Twitter all these public events they're doing to drum up support for the thing.

This company I fear is going to find out the very hard way that it can't market this thing as a "the First Consumer 3D Printer" and pay zero attention to the User Experience.  If they went public today with the product they've made, they'd go out of business in a month.

----------


## curious aardvark

They have gone puiblic, haven't they ?

----------


## Duck

I guess I mean retail or whatever.

It's now been like 2 weeks since the last post from anyone at the company. Someone is posting all happy pictures to their facebook account, though. Nice to see they have the time for that.

----------


## MechaMew2

I can actually attest to the fact that their support is very lax. I asked if they would let me know when my printer would ship, and they said to keep an eye out for an Email or something or other. Next thing I know, this box was waiting for me this past Monday night. Thanks for letting me know, M3D.

----------


## sailboy72

I had similar problems with information on my order.  I emailed them about two weeks after my order was placed to see if they had an ETA on shipping.  They told me that I would receive an email in the next few days with the tracking number.  Nothing.  A week went by and I emailed them again.  They said that they are backed up and it would ship in the next few days.  Two more weeks go by and I finally do a live chat on their website.  This guy tells me that my order was put on hold as it looked suspicious.  I asked him why they didn't any of the others that I asked about my order tell me this and why didn't they actually contact me about it since they had already charged my card more then a month back?  I never got an answer.  All I got back was a tracking number that showed that the item wasn't actually delivered to UPS for another 4 days.  

I know that I didn't spend much on the printer but that gave me pause.  The printer keeps having fits on me.  Shifted layers on my prints, clogged nozzels, jams of the filament feeder, etc.  And all of this is using their filament too.  I'm new to all of this so I'll keep fighting with it.

----------


## Bobby Lin

I feel the same. M3D have the worst customer service I ever experienced in a 3d printing company. I ordered a 3d printer from them and they didn't email me about the ETA. When it arrived 2 weeks after I started using it and it seems working well, but after a while I had some problems with the nozzles and filaments and I started contacting their support, but to no avail. I've been sending emails but I just got ignored. Until I became frustrated and just give up for their crappy services. I am never buying from them again.

----------

